# Have retaliation gone up for you since the change? (poll)



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Either you have to swallow your pride and rate them 5 stars or rate them how you want to, if it is the latter then have you seen retaliation gone up for you?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I rarely rate anyone less than 5-stars. So this hasn't been an issue for me yet.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Coachman said:


> I rarely rate anyone less than 5-stars. So this hasn't been an issue for me yet.


5 stars for non-tippers and door slammers? Real rideshare drivers must hate you


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

I rate everyone 4-stars (or less, depending on how egregious their behavior or attitude) unless I get a cash tip.

I used to rate everyone five stars and then go back a few weeks later to re-rate, however so few people tip because they're such cheap assholes that I only end up rating a few unfortunate pax 4- stars when they do tip in-app. I figure they can take one for the team for all the cheap paxholes out there. Occasionally someone will sit there and tip in front of me when the ride is ending (so I know they're tipping in-app) in which case of course they get 5-stars.

I'm SO over feeling totally burned by each person I was rating 5-stars and HOPING they'd tip - screw that baloney!

Oh- my rating has actually gone up since I've been doing this. No joke.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

I've given out several 1s and 3s and I have not gotten any retaliation ratings


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

I have rated more 1 stars this week than the entire month of September. Looks like they won’t know until they rate you.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

The rating system is a bad joke. Either a 1 star or 5. 2-3-4 stars are just silly. Just a basic yes or no is all that is needed.


----------



## Stray cat (May 28, 2016)

I dislike the rating system recent changes. Now system tips off pax when I rate them less than 5 stars. System tells me Uber will send advisory notification to pax of recent issue raised by driver. Gee, thanks. Now pax can retaliate and slam me back since I was their only driver in the last 5 minutes who could have raised an issue about pax. 

I also dislike the second tier of asking me to take time to select a reason from a menu for why I rated pax less than 5 stars. I drive in a busy urban market. I have nether the time nor inclination to peruse the menu to justify my rating of pax. It adds also to the danger inherent with toying with the app rather than paying complete attention to the road.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Stray cat said:


> I dislike the rating system recent changes. Now system tips off pax when I rate them less than 5 stars. System tells me Uber will send advisory notification to pax of recent issue raised by driver. Gee, thanks. Now pax can retaliate and slam me back since I was their only driver in the last 5 minutes who could have raised an issue about pax.
> 
> I also dislike the second tier of asking me to take time to select a reason from a menu for why I rated pax less than 5 stars. I drive in a busy urban market. I have nether the time nor inclination to peruse the menu to justify my rating of pax. It adds also to the danger inherent with toying with the app rather than paying complete attention to the road.


Are you trying to say Uber is run by people dumber than monkeys?

I will not let you disrespect the company I work for! Give me your address so we can fight


----------



## R James (Apr 25, 2017)

htboston said:


> 5 stars for non-tippers and door slammers? Real rideshare drivers must hate you


I give riders 2.5 stars for entering the vehicle without breaking anything, and another 2.5 stars for exiting the vehicle without breaking anything.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

R James said:


> I give riders 2.5 stars for entering the vehicle without breaking anything, and another 2.5 stars for exiting the vehicle without breaking anything.


So if they bust the window while exiting they still get 2.5 stars since they got in without busting anything? Very generous.


----------



## R James (Apr 25, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> So if they bust the window while exiting they still get 2.5 stars since they got in without busting anything? Very generous.


I pride myself on fairness. ; )


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

htboston said:


> Are you trying to say Uber is run by people dumber than monkeys?
> 
> I will not let you disrespect the company I work for! Give me your address so we can fight


We monkeys are plenty smart!! Some of us can even use sign language.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Bpr2 said:


> We monkeys are plenty smart!! Some of us can even use sign language.


I only know one sign language


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

htboston said:


> I only know one sign language


See? We are smarter!! My uncle here knows TWO sign languages.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Everyone's a 5!!


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Bpr2 said:


> View attachment 172032
> 
> See? We are smarter!! My uncle here knows TWO sign languages.


Just to let you know I meant the people like Travis and the upper-level people are dumber than monkeys. I didn't mean the drivers.


----------

